# How to Perform the Dog Heimlich Maneuver



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Dogs can choke on many things: food, toys, or random objects that look edible. In case of an emergency, do you know how to perform the dog Heimlich Maneuver?
> 
> For many people, if someone near them started choking, they wouldn’t hesitate to take action and administer the Heimlich maneuver. But what do you do when a dog starts choking? There’s a real possibility that it could happen to you at some point of your pooch’s life. There is such a thing the dog Heimlich maneuver; it just takes a slightly different approach than you would have for a human.
> 
> ...


Read more about How to Perform the Dog Heimlich Maneuver at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks, this could be a STICKY in the DIET AND HEALTH forum here.


----------

